# [GAME] A True Word Game



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Rules are simple:

You post a word, the next poster has to reply with another word.
But, here's the trick: The word has to be a word of the same family, a synonym, a word of the same family, an homophone, or just very similar.

So let's imagine I say:

_*Tomato*_

The next poster has to reply another word, similar, synonym, or same family of things.

He says (example):

_*Cucumber*_

The next one could say:

_*Vegetable*_

Next:

_*Fruit*_

Next:

_*Orange*_

Next:

_*Blue*_

...

~~And so on.

Have fun! The first one replying get the choice of the first word to use


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Pie


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Cake


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Fro-Yo


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Lollipop


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

KitKat


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Sucker


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Fucker


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Trucker
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How did we go from KitKat to Sucker?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

(I dunno)
Biker


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 7, 2015)

Motorcyclist


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Automobilist


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Driver


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 7, 2015)

Computer


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Linux


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 7, 2015)

Windows


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Mac


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Iphone


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

iPod


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Sony walkman


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

MP3 Player


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Mp3 files


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Mp3 files


 
MP4 gun


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Ak-47


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Desert Eagle


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Cactus!


----------



## migles (May 7, 2015)

your momas lady bottom part


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

ass


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Donkey


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Shrek


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Ogre


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Troll


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Margen67


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Pirate


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Blackbeard


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

White Moustache


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Red head


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Ginger


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Canada Dry


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Coke


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Crack


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Weed


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

grass


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Pot


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

bowl


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Pan


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

cauldron


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Witch


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

sorcerer


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Philosopher's Stone


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Warlock


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

wizard


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Uwizard


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Unikitty


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Unihorse


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Universe


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Marvel Cinematic Universe


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

The Avengers


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

The Fantastic Four


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

The Ripping Friends


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Rest In Peace


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Repose en Paix


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Big Hero 6


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Disney


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Nick


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Nike


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Adidas


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Reebok


----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)

Vans


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Shoes.


----------



## nxwing (May 7, 2015)

FOOTWEAR


----------



## keven3477 (May 7, 2015)

Cleats


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

footy


----------



## nxwing (May 7, 2015)

Weed


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Leeds FC


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Friend Code


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Gamertag


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Hashtag


----------



## storm75x (May 7, 2015)

YOLO


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Buddhists (because they would disagree)


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Monk


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

ION Television


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

MTV


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 7, 2015)

CP24


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

CPR


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Mouth to mouth


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Ass to mouth


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Anulingus


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Weegee


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Malleo


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Mario Ballotelli


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

André Schürrle


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

2hack


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

HypeTrain


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Spoderman gaightweight


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Sky3DS trolls


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

thomas12345


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Thomas the train


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Thomas the train


 
Pagan the biker


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Williamcesar2


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Julius Caesar


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Caesar Salad


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Egg salad.


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Vinegar Egg


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Kinder Surprise


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 7, 2015)

Ketchup

Easter Egg


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Boiled Egg


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Ovaries


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Oestrus


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Omega Ruby


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2015)

Pokémon


----------



## 2Hack (May 7, 2015)

Digimon


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Digivolution


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

super saiyan transformation


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Dragon Ball


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Vegeta 



Spoiler



full homo no homo


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Sangoku


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Sun Tzu


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Shitzu


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Shit on you.


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Shame on me


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

shameful WiiU


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Genesis does what nintendon't


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Romz Loaderz


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Piracy


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Jack Sparrow


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Johnny Depp


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Fifty Shades of Vinny


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Twilight


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Vampires


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Leaches


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Parasites


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Biology


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Torture


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

BDSM


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Murder


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Corpse


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Suicide


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Death


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Life


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

happy


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Sad


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Andre Schurrle leaving chelsea


----------



## nxwing (May 8, 2015)

Chelsea selling her virginity


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Virginia


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Prostitute


----------



## nxwing (May 8, 2015)

Weed


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Herb


----------



## nxwing (May 8, 2015)

Banana


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Apple


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

IPhone


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Android


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Robot


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Terminator


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Salvation


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Revenge


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Sith


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Jedi


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Anikan 

Holy shit, I've never written that out in my life


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Heritage


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

*Anakin 


Darth Vador


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Cometurismo read the rules please


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Cute


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Puppy


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Cute


 
How the fuck cute is related to DarthVador??


erm...

Beautiful


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Bunny


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Rabbit


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How the fuck cute is related to DarthVador??
> 
> 
> erm...
> ...


That latex mmmmmmm

That bald, burnt head mmmmMmmMMMM

That power .mmmmmm


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> That latex mmmmmmm
> 
> That bald, burnt head mmmmMmmMMMM
> 
> That power .mmmmmm


What have you been smoking?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bear cub


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

GUYS GET BACK TO THE GAME


Drug


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Crack


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Cometurismo read the rules please


 
OH LOL I THOUGHT ANAKIN AND THOSE OTHER WORDS WERE RELATED TO SOME HERITAGE THING LOL SORRY
ANYWAY, COCAINE


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Addiction


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Porn


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Paid sex


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Money


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Credit card


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

BlackJack


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Poker


----------



## nxwing (May 8, 2015)

Hookers

EDIT: SCREW YOU CHERRY PIE


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Herpes


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Hookers
> 
> EDIT: SCREW YOU CHERRY PIE


Show me how and I will try.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EbolAIDS


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

SIDA


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Africa


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

America


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Canada


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

South Park


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Eric Cartman


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Kyle Broflofsky


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Stan Marsh


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Kenny Mckormick


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Mr. Mackey, mkay


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Leopold "Butters" Stotch


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Randy Marsh


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Wendy Testaburger


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

You should have said Lorde, but whatever. Anyways, Mr. Garrison.


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Obama


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Romz Loaderz


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Obama


 


Cherry Pie said:


> Romz Loaderz


 
How is it related???!!

Anyway:

Backup


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> How is it related???!!
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Backup


Atomically. Anyways, ROMs.


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

ISOs


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Gateway


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

3DS


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Gameboy


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

DSi


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

DSTwo


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

DS


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Touch


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Touchscreen


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Nintendo DS


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Tactil


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Tactical Bomb


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

After I eat Mexican food.


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Taco and Burrito


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

McDonalds


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Clown's shit
(that's how my uncle calls it lol)


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Bullshit 

How VinsCool calls it


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Fifty Shades of Vinny.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Intimidated


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Harassed


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Sedated
I'm gonna sleep lol


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Fucked


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Rape


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Illegal


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Drunken


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Dunkin


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Donut


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Vagina


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Diabetes


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Insulin


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Viagra


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Drugs


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Cialis


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

cystic fibrosis


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Ass


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

dick


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Donkey


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

butt


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Backside


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

oral sex


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Jackpot


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

lottery


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Gambling


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Blowjob


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Blowjob


Gambling to blowjob? Anyways, handjob.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

sixty nine


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Doggy Style


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Roleplaying


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

RPG


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

video games


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Assassins's Creed


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Television


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Cinema


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Pornography


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Video rental


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

sex tapes


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

MixTape


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

sex sounds


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Wet gliding sound


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

sounds of lesbians showering together


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Dirty mind


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

I love how ComeTurismO is making everything sexual while Vinny is trying to make everything not sexual. Anyways, bathing.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

touching oneself


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

fapist


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

9 inches


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Measurements


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

22,86 centimètres


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

8'' penis


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Over 9000 centimeters


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Power level


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

sexual climax


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Erotic ambiance


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

wedding night bed


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

One night date


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

prostitute


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Date (fruit)


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Raisin


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Caramel


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Vanilla


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Semen (cuz it can be white like vanilla)


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Sperm


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

vagina


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Vagina fluid


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

cum


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

eating monkey


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

being like a rough animal in bed


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Hardcore


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

sex


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

love


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Hormones


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Chemical Stimulus


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Chemistry


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Scientist


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

doctor


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Nurse


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Psychiatre


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Nurse


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Medicine


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Drugs


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Glue


----------



## 2Hack (May 8, 2015)

Elmer's


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Pritt


----------



## GhostLatte (May 8, 2015)

Sticky


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Gluant


----------



## LunaWofl (May 8, 2015)

Glutinous


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Gluten Free


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2015)

Fibre


----------



## 2Hack (May 9, 2015)

Farts


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2015)

Gaz


----------



## storm75x (May 9, 2015)

Hydrogen Bomb


----------



## nxwing (May 9, 2015)

Fart


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2015)

Methane


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 9, 2015)

Sodium


----------



## nxwing (May 9, 2015)

Salty weed


----------



## 2Hack (May 9, 2015)

Sour weed


----------



## nxwing (May 9, 2015)

Sour puss


----------



## 2Hack (May 9, 2015)

Sour apples


----------



## nxwing (May 9, 2015)

Rusty apples


----------



## 2Hack (May 9, 2015)

Krusty apples


----------



## storm75x (May 9, 2015)

2Hack's Apple


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 9, 2015)

storm75x said:


> 2Hack's Apple


 
I had to reply to your post cause I couldn't click on the box at the bottom. 

Anyway, storm75x's banana


----------



## 2Hack (May 9, 2015)

ComeTurismO 'S CAPS LOCK BUTTON


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 9, 2015)

2Hack'S :WUBAROOOOOOO: AND :CRYAROOOOOOOO: BUTTON


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2015)

Shitposting


----------



## 2Hack (May 9, 2015)

Deleted posts


----------



## LunaWofl (May 9, 2015)

BANNED


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2015)

Ban Hammer


----------



## 2Hack (May 9, 2015)

You are banned thread


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 10, 2015)

Computer


----------



## 2Hack (May 10, 2015)

Laptop


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2015)

ThinkPad


----------



## nxwing (May 10, 2015)

P®N


----------



## 2Hack (May 10, 2015)

Soon™


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 10, 2015)

Before


----------



## nxwing (May 10, 2015)

Search


----------



## 2Hack (May 10, 2015)

Flashlight


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 10, 2015)

Darkness


----------



## 2Hack (May 10, 2015)

Darkside of the force


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2015)

Evil


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 10, 2015)

Dirty


----------



## 2Hack (May 10, 2015)

Shit


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2015)

Crap


----------



## 2Hack (May 10, 2015)

Ass


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 10, 2015)

Dick


----------



## 2Hack (May 10, 2015)

Moby dick


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 10, 2015)

LITERATURE


----------



## 2Hack (May 10, 2015)

Poetry


----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2015)

Rhyme


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2015)

Chime


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Carillon


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Handbells


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Glockenspiel


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Marimba


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Xylophone


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Telephone


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Gramophone


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Record player


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Super 8


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

VCR


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

DVD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Bluray


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

*HVD (Holographic Versatile Disc)*


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Ultra HD


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

*High Efficiency Video Coding* (*HEVC*)


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

MKV


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

.MP4 (wich I need to convert to in order to see .mkv videos on my ipod)


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

DPG (*Which* I need to convert to in order to see .mp4 videos on my ds)


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

moonshell (ds dpg player)


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Pogoshell (gba media player)


----------



## daxtsu (May 12, 2015)

Sunshell (3DS media player)


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

homebrew (self explanatory)


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

IRShell (PSP media player)


----------



## daxtsu (May 12, 2015)

Turtle shell


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

sea shell


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

nut shell


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

acorn


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Hazelnut


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

chestnut


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Coconuts


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Deez Nuts


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

pinaple


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Spongebob


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

patrick


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Star Trek


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

star wars


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

World War II


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

Pearl harbor


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Japan


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

America


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

420


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

smoke (poluted air)
p.s I googled it, and it seems you wont stop with your addiction


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Smoking weed


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

cancer


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Medicinal Marijuana


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

illegal medicine


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Legal Marijuana


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

uncurable sickness


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Medicinal Marijuana (can kill cancer cells)


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

delusional thinking


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Acid


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

corrosion


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Destroyed weed


----------



## keven3477 (May 12, 2015)

victory


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Failure


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Sadness


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

My happiness


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Schadenfreude


----------



## nxwing (May 12, 2015)

Sweedenfreude


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Zlatané


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

"Arreté de vous battez!!"


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Français


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Deutsch


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Swahili


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

African


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Somalia


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Piracy


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Controversy


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

GBAtemp


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

3DSperm


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Sperm


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Ovaries


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Eggs


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Albumen


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Abdomen


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Pectoris


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Chests!


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

treasure


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Zalda


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2015)

Merio


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Weegee


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2015)

Luigi


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Mansion


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Hot tub


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Water


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Salt water


----------



## 2Hack (May 12, 2015)

Salty people


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2015)

Salt mines


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 12, 2015)

gold mines


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2015)

Uranium mines


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 13, 2015)

gold


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Silver


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Bronze


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Platinum


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Steel beams that can't be melted by jet fuel.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Edgy Sword


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Dank memes


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Fairies, do you believe in fairies ?


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Weegee


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Shrek is love, Shrek is life...


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

50 shades of Vinny


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Erotism


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Erotica


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Slow sex


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Fast sex


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Mechanical Sex


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Anal sex


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Robot Sex


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Robot babies


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Robotic Liberation


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Robot slavery


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Human Resistance


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Odd videos


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Demoscene


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

DinohScene :gay:


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Love


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Romance


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Poetry


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Hip-hop


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Rap


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Akala - The Black Shakespeare


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Cornerpath, the xbox hacking douche?


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

VinsCool - Cult Leader


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

2Hack - HypeTrain Master


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Phantom User disappeared tho  

Storm's title thread.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

The hype will never die


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

$NoHypeTrain


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Kim Jung Bortz


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

This post was removed by Veho.            Reason:


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Margen67 likes this


----------



## Margen67 (May 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Margen67 likes this


I love liking posts.


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Shitposting


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Gateway hype train


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Sky3ds haters


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

PagaN


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

williamcesar2 and Json
Flamengo and big tits


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

garyopa


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Tagging


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Tagging PagaN.


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Wrong thread


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Summoning


----------



## 2Hack (May 13, 2015)

Sacrificing trolls


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2015)

Thomas12345's blood to satisfy Gateway's gods.

(this is getting way too much offtopic)

popcorn


----------



## keven3477 (May 13, 2015)

nachos


----------



## storm75x (May 13, 2015)

Suck mah di-


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 13, 2015)

dining table


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 14, 2015)

Derailment


----------



## GhostLatte (May 14, 2015)

Trains


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 14, 2015)

vehicles


----------



## nxwing (May 14, 2015)

Weed transport


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 14, 2015)

Police arresting the marijuanifier


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2015)

Cartel


----------



## nxwing (May 14, 2015)

My friends


----------



## 2Hack (May 15, 2015)

South America


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2015)

North America


----------



## 2Hack (May 15, 2015)

Canada


----------



## Lycan911 (May 15, 2015)

Maple


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2015)

Pancakes


----------



## Lycan911 (May 15, 2015)

Breakfast


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 15, 2015)

Midnight snack


----------



## 2Hack (May 15, 2015)

Midnight banana cream pie


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 15, 2015)

Entree


----------



## 2Hack (May 15, 2015)

Exit


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 15, 2015)

Enter


----------



## 2Hack (May 15, 2015)

In


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2015)

On


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 16, 2015)

Out


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2015)

Under


----------



## 2Hack (May 16, 2015)

Over


----------



## Lycan911 (May 16, 2015)

Game


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2015)

Video


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 16, 2015)

Pornography


----------



## 2Hack (May 16, 2015)

Photography


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 16, 2015)

Nude shoot


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 16, 2015)

Killing nudes


----------



## 2Hack (May 16, 2015)

Organized killings.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 16, 2015)

Dexter


----------



## Lycan911 (May 16, 2015)

Cartoon Network


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2015)

Shit Animated Drawing


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 16, 2015)

GIFs


----------



## 2Hack (May 16, 2015)

GIFv's


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 16, 2015)

internet


----------



## 2Hack (May 17, 2015)

Inter Milan


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2015)

Italy


----------



## Lycan911 (May 17, 2015)

Pasta


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2015)

Rice


----------



## Lycan911 (May 17, 2015)

Japan


----------



## 2Hack (May 17, 2015)

Kesuke Honda


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2015)

SHIGERU MIYAMOTO


----------



## 2Hack (May 17, 2015)

Hideo Kojima


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2015)

Asia


----------



## LunaWofl (May 17, 2015)

Nippon


----------



## Lycan911 (May 17, 2015)

Weeaboo


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2015)

GBAtemp


----------



## Lycan911 (May 17, 2015)

3DSperm


----------



## 2Hack (May 17, 2015)

Sperm


----------



## Lycan911 (May 17, 2015)

Baby


----------



## 2Hack (May 17, 2015)

Adult


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2015)

Senior


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 17, 2015)

Discounts


----------



## 2Hack (May 17, 2015)

Coupons.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 17, 2015)

Retail


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2015)

Thanksgiving


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 18, 2015)

Christmas


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2015)

Holydays.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 18, 2015)

Orthodox Christmas


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2015)

Kwanzaa


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2015)

Hannuka


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2015)

Judasim


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2015)

Raelism


----------



## GhostLatte (May 18, 2015)

Vinnyism


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2015)

Schyzoprenia


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2015)

Smokeweedaprenia


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 18, 2015)

mary jane


----------



## 2Hack (May 19, 2015)

Mary Kate & Ashley 

(I have vague memories of this so sorry if it's not really a thing  )


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 19, 2015)

FEMINISM


----------



## 2Hack (May 19, 2015)

Feminazi


----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2015)

Femdom


----------



## 2Hack (May 19, 2015)

Poo stache 

Retr0Capez


----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2015)

Hitler


----------



## Retr0Capez (May 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Poo stache
> 
> Retr0Capez


fuck you

Retr0Capez


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 19, 2015)

Forum


----------



## 2Hack (May 19, 2015)

2 DAY HYPE 2 DAY


----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2015)

COME2RI*SMOKE*


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 19, 2015)

ME


----------



## 2Hack (May 19, 2015)

2hack


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 19, 2015)

:WUBAROOOOOOOOOOOOOO:


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2015)

Capslock


----------



## 2Hack (May 20, 2015)

Rage


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2015)

Frustration


----------



## 2Hack (May 20, 2015)

w8ng for Gateway.


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2015)

Around the Corner (tm)


----------



## 2Hack (May 20, 2015)

Spoderman and the gateway update


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2015)

Numen, by TAQuart


----------



## 2Hack (May 20, 2015)

Vous-Tube


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2015)

Masturbation


----------



## 2Hack (May 20, 2015)

Arno the Betrayer


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2015)

Masturbation


----------



## 2Hack (May 20, 2015)

Trauma and Addictions.


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2015)

Drug addiction


----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2015)

Phobia

EDIT: VinsCool'd


----------



## VinsCool (May 20, 2015)

Xenophobia


----------



## 2Hack (May 20, 2015)

Xenophy


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 22, 2015)

VinsCLONE


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2015)

Personnality disorder


----------



## nxwing (May 22, 2015)

Weef


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2015)

Weed?


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 22, 2015)

POT


----------



## 2Hack (May 22, 2015)

Stove


----------



## nxwing (May 22, 2015)

Kitchen


----------



## LunaWofl (May 22, 2015)

Knives


----------



## Margen67 (May 22, 2015)

Edginess


----------



## nxwing (May 22, 2015)

Miles Edgeworth


----------



## 2Hack (May 22, 2015)

Miles tails prower


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2015)

88 miles per hour


----------



## 2Hack (May 22, 2015)

141.62 km/h


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 22, 2015)

distance


----------



## nxwing (May 22, 2015)

Friendzone


----------



## LunaWofl (May 23, 2015)

Fedora


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2015)

Neckbeard


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 23, 2015)

Pubic Hair


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2015)

Facial Hair


----------



## nxwing (May 23, 2015)

Judge


----------



## LunaWofl (May 24, 2015)

Bald


----------



## nxwing (May 24, 2015)

Your mom


----------



## 2Hack (May 24, 2015)

My bedroom.


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2015)

Sex


----------



## nxwing (May 24, 2015)

My hand


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 24, 2015)

genitals


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2015)

MST


----------



## 2Hack (May 24, 2015)

MSET EXPLOIT


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2015)

Bannerbomb


----------



## 2Hack (May 24, 2015)

Team twiizers


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2015)

FailOverfl0w (they're the same people actually)


----------



## 2Hack (May 24, 2015)

Hykem god bless and grant him an eternity of peace happiness wealth and love


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2015)

marionumber1


----------



## 2Hack (May 24, 2015)

NWPlayer


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2015)

Relys


----------



## 2Hack (May 24, 2015)

Smealum


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2015)

Calvin and Hobbe


----------



## 2Hack (May 24, 2015)

Calvin Klein


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2015)

Victoria's Secret


----------



## daxtsu (May 24, 2015)

Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## nxwing (May 24, 2015)

Finger


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2015)

Miggle Finger


----------



## 2Hack (May 25, 2015)

migles


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

pigles


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2015)

Pork


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

Porky Minch


----------



## 2Hack (May 25, 2015)

New Pork City


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

Porky means business


----------



## 2Hack (May 25, 2015)

The pig woman from that almost sesame street show


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

Miss Piggy


----------



## 2Hack (May 25, 2015)

Kermit the Frog


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

The "Well meme'd post frog"


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2015)

Weezing


----------



## 2Hack (May 25, 2015)

Weegee


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

Mario is Missing


----------



## 2Hack (May 25, 2015)

Hide and seek


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

disapear and never coming back.


----------



## 2Hack (May 25, 2015)

Me going to sleep. And reappearing tomorrow


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

Me trying to sleep, and maybe reappearing some day


----------



## 2Hack (May 25, 2015)

Me still not asleep and making one last post


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2015)

Awoken


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 30, 2015)

Death


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2015)

Fading out


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 30, 2015)

Unconsciousness


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2015)

Coma


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 30, 2015)

BLACK


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2015)

White


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 30, 2015)

Blue


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 28, 2015)

The Sky

[REVIVE THIS SHIT, YO!]


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Clouds


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 29, 2015)

The sun


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 29, 2015)

The Moon


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2015)

Satelite


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 30, 2015)

Rockets


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2015)

Missile


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 30, 2015)

War


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 30, 2015)

War


----------



## Wellington2k (Jun 30, 2015)

Explosion


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 30, 2015)

Bomb Nuke


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

Murder


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 30, 2015)

Revenge!!!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2015)

Vengeance


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 30, 2015)

Batman


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2015)

Robin


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 30, 2015)

Bird


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 30, 2015)

Airplane


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

Fly


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 30, 2015)

Mosquito


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

Killerbee


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 30, 2015)

Bumblebee


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 30, 2015)

Nature


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mature


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 1, 2015)

Puberty


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 1, 2015)

Pituitary


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mental


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 1, 2015)

GregoryRasputin


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 1, 2015)

Vladimir Putin


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 2, 2015)

Barack Obama


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2015)

Stephen Harper


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 2, 2015)

Idiot


----------



## nxwing (Jul 2, 2015)

Your mom


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 2, 2015)

Google.com


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 3, 2015)

xvideos.com


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 3, 2015)

X Factor


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 3, 2015)

X-men


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 3, 2015)

Wolverine


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 3, 2015)

Wolfenstein


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 3, 2015)

Frankenstein


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 3, 2015)

Green


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 3, 2015)

Lime


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 3, 2015)

Lemon


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 3, 2015)

Citrus


----------



## nxwing (Jul 3, 2015)

Citra Emulator


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 3, 2015)

Virtual boy Emulator


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 3, 2015)

Project64 Emulator


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 3, 2015)

Dolphin Emulator


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 3, 2015)

No$GBA Emulator


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 3, 2015)

Goat Simulator


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Animal


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 4, 2015)

Budgerigar


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Parrot


----------



## nxwing (Jul 4, 2015)

Bird


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Big Bird


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 4, 2015)

Big bang. (creation of the universe don't misinterpret)


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Morgan Freeman


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 4, 2015)

Black


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Eddie Lack


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2015)

Eddy Murphy


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Beverly Hills Cop II


----------



## nxwing (Jul 4, 2015)

Police Story


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Cave Story


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2015)

Time Hollows


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Konami


----------



## nxwing (Jul 4, 2015)

Pokemon


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Gary Oak


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2015)

Ash Ketchum


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Ketchup


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2015)

Mayonnaise


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Miracle Whip


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 4, 2015)

Ice cream


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 4, 2015)

Fro-Yo


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Yogen Früz


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 4, 2015)

Freezer


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Winter Olympics


----------



## nxwing (Jul 4, 2015)

Russia


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Prussia


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 4, 2015)

Austria


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Vienna


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 4, 2015)

Italy


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Rome


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 4, 2015)

Pompeii


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)

Bastille


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 6, 2015)

Basil


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 6, 2015)

Cabbage


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2015)

Lettuce


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 6, 2015)

Cucumber


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 6, 2015)

Salad


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2015)

Tomato


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 6, 2015)

Cherry


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2015)

Cherry Pie


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 6, 2015)

CIAwesome526


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 6, 2015)

CHLAMYDIAwesome69


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 6, 2015)

An awesome person


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 6, 2015)

An Interesting person


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 6, 2015)

me


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 6, 2015)

U


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 6, 2015)

W


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 6, 2015)

WWW


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 6, 2015)

Billboard.com


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 6, 2015)

cardboard.com


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 6, 2015)

House of Cards


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 6, 2015)

Prison Break


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 6, 2015)

Spring Break


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 6, 2015)

winter break


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

Taking a break.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> Taking a break.


sleeping


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

Kirby's Dream Land


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

super mario land


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

TV


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

plasma


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

LCD


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

AMOLED


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

4K


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

5K iMac Retina LED Display


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

iPod


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


> iPod


iPad


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

Mouse Pad


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

iPad


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

iPad Air


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

iPad mini


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

Game Boy Micro


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

a tiny gay boy


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

Boyz II Men


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

Emulator


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 7, 2015)

Simulator


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> Simulator


Porn


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

Boring :/


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

Warning


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

Adult Content


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

M 17+


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

Halo 2


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

Angels


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

Demons


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

Radioactive


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 7, 2015)

I Bet My Life


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

Friday


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

a reason to commit suicide


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

blood


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

death


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 7, 2015)

Margaret


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

Likes


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 7, 2015)

Twatter


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

Twotter


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

twitter


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 7, 2015)

Bird


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

goose


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

moose


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 7, 2015)

Meese


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

cheese


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

milk


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

dairy


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

moo


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 7, 2015)

Woof


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

meow


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> meow


(Before even entering this thread, I did have some feeling you would post meow)

woof


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 7, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> (Before even entering this thread, I did have some feeling you would post meow)
> 
> woof


Of course, and woof was already said.

Baaaa


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Of course, and woof was already said.
> 
> Baaaa


Ah, I didn't notice there was that. 

SHEEP


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 8, 2015)

steep


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 8, 2015)

Beep


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 8, 2015)

Jeep


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2015)

sleep


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jul 8, 2015)

meep


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 8, 2015)

Deep


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2015)

Creep


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 8, 2015)

Rape


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 8, 2015)

Tape


----------



## keven3477 (Jul 8, 2015)

movie (im derailing the patern)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 8, 2015)

Porno


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 8, 2015)

Sex


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 8, 2015)

Genital jamboree


----------



## nxwing (Oct 7, 2015)

Genital hygiene


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 7, 2015)

Herpes


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 7, 2015)

Chlamydia


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 8, 2015)

Chloroform


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2015)

Ether


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ethanol


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2015)

Alcool


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 8, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 8, 2015)

Claudia


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 8, 2015)

Maud


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 8, 2015)

Vinsmod


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 8, 2015)

Portal Custom Mods


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 8, 2015)

The cake is a lie!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 8, 2015)

SM64


----------



## nxwing (Oct 8, 2015)

GBAtemp Fight Club


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 8, 2015)

GBAtemp Debate Club


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 8, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> GBAtemp Debate Club


Gbatemp chess club


----------



## nxwing (Oct 8, 2015)

GBAtemp Strip Club


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 8, 2015)

GBAtemp Vins Club


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2015)

Sect


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 8, 2015)

insect


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 8, 2015)

Incest


----------



## 2Hack (Oct 8, 2015)

Inconvenience


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 8, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Inconvenience


Fear


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 8, 2015)

Murder


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 8, 2015)

Assassination


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ass nation


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2015)

Butt contry


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 8, 2015)

A bit contrary


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2015)

Arbitrary


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 8, 2015)

Arboretum


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Arbok


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Charbaka


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 9, 2015)

Chewbaka


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 9, 2015)

Chewing-gum


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 9, 2015)

Xanthan gum


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

Mug


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2015)

Kupo


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

Chicken


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2015)

KFC


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

Restaurant


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2015)

Café


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

Hangover


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2015)

Movie


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

Popcorn


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2015)

Corn Puffs


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

Farm


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2015)

Stable


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

Unstable


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2015)

Internet Explorer ;O;


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

xD

Google Chrome


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2015)

Nintendo Iron?


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

Themehax?


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

TubeHax


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2015)

OSdriver Kernel Exploit (Nintendo WiiU)


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

Tv


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2015)

Radio


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

Music


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Sound


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 9, 2015)

Ears


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 9, 2015)

Eyes


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 9, 2015)

Nose


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

Tounge


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 10, 2015)

blowjob


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

Hand Job


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 10, 2015)

Day job (Don't quit it guys )


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

Night Shift


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 10, 2015)

Prostitution


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 10, 2015)

Sexy times


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 10, 2015)

lovejuice


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 10, 2015)

Weird directions


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

One Direction


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

wrong Direction


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

U-Turn


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

Bug Type move


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

Mirror Move


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

Mirror coat


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

Fur Coat


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

Leather Jacket


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

Denim Vest


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

Levi Jean's


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2015)

Levis (a Québec city)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 10, 2015)

Toronto


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 10, 2015)

TORNAAAADO!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 10, 2015)

'Murica


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 10, 2015)

C eh N eh D eh


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

aaaayyy Mexico!


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 10, 2015)

Ensenada (city in Mexico I live in)


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2015)

Imported Prostitutes


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2015)

Human Traffic


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 10, 2015)

Organ traffic


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 11, 2015)

Vehicle


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2015)

Quadrimotor


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2015)

Quad-core


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 11, 2015)

Octocore


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2015)

Octoling


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2015)

Octorok (TLOZ creature)
---
I would like a Octorok Amiibo
---
Oh, forget it, just got one


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2015)

Ocobeer Fest


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2015)

Prostitution fest (what? everyone can dream, no?)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2015)

Orgy?


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 11, 2015)

Oral sex to prevent pregnancy


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 12, 2015)

Condoms!

Also what is it with you and prostitutes


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2015)

STDs


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 13, 2015)

Short tempered duck


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2015)

Bird


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2015)

pussy (the animal)


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2015)

Cat


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2015)

Mammal


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2015)

Tits


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2015)

Boobies


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2015)

Doodlidoodlidoo


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2015)

Dgidgeridoo


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2015)

fouyaya


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 13, 2015)

the fugitive slave act


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2015)

Canada (where slave were fleeing)


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 13, 2015)

Can of worms (what the slaves moms fed them)


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2015)

Disgusting


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 13, 2015)

gust


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2015)

whirlwind


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 13, 2015)

tornado


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 13, 2015)

That sh*tty game we all played in elementary school


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2015)

Snake and ladders?


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 13, 2015)

Shoots and ladders


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2015)

Shooters on platers


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 13, 2015)

Splatoon


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2015)

Jet Set Radio


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 13, 2015)

Skate boarding


----------



## Games&Stuff (Oct 13, 2015)

Weels


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 13, 2015)

Circles


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 13, 2015)

Square


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

Boring


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2015)

annoying


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 14, 2015)

You


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2015)

Circle


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2015)

round


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2015)

boobs 


Sorry I said circle, for a strange reason, All post between Weel and mine were hidden


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 15, 2015)

Tubes


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 15, 2015)

redtube


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2015)

red light


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 16, 2015)

Me


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

You


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

Sucker


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

TootsiePop


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

Wtf?


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> Wtf?


a sucker is a tootsiepop


----------

